# Frage



## Campino (13. Jan 2004)

Der html Code

<applet code=Start width=1000 height=1000>
<param name=name value="SoHeißtER::">
<param name=color value="255::100::0::">
</applet>

gibt einen Fehler beim laden des Java-Applet wenn er dynamisch mit Python erzeugt wird, in einer eigenen Datei läuft er wunderbar, woran liegt dass?


----------



## bummerland (14. Jan 2004)

liegt deine python-datei und die html datei und das applet im gleichen ordner? wenn nicht, könnte es daran liegen, dass er bei der von python generierten html-seite das applet nicht finden kann, weil er im falschen ordner sucht.


----------



## Campino (14. Jan 2004)

Es ist egal ob ich die Dateien im gleichen oder in verschiedenen Ordnern habe. Es funktioniert nie.


----------



## bummerland (14. Jan 2004)

lass dir mal nen link generieren: test oder so. guck dir das verzeichnis an, wo der link drauf zeigt. von da aus musst du auch den link zum applet angeben. war das verständlich ausgedrückt?  :roll:


----------



## Campino (14. Jan 2004)

Einen Link findet er selbst wenn die html-Datei die dessen Ziel ist im selben Verzeichniss liegt   . Aber sobald ich den Pfad (../Unterverzeichniss/classDatei) im Applet angebe, läuft nichts mehr.


----------



## Campino (14. Jan 2004)

ist es vielleicht generell nicht moeglich aus html auf Java-Applets in anderen Ordnern zuzugreifen?? Eine html im Verzeichniss mit der Python Datei und die .class in einem anderen Funktioniert nämlich auch nicht!!


----------



## Campino (29. Jan 2004)

Also, im Applet-Tag fehlte der Parameter Codebase, der den Verzeichnisspfad angibt. Mit der .class im selben Ordner ging es nicht, weil alle Dateien im Cgi-bin entweder cgi-Skripte, oder Zugriffsgeschützt sind. Letzteres zählt auch für Applets...


----------

